

Adobe: Eliminate the mandatory "creative cloud" subscription model - 19_ploT
https://www.change.org/petitions/adobe-systems-incorporated-eliminate-the-mandatory-creative-cloud-subscription-model

======
nemothekid
I don't really understand the rationale of petitioning a corporation to change
the price of their products. Why should Adobe gut their business to support
yours?

If you don't like what Adobe is doing, vote with your wallet. If it turns out
businesses really can't afford to pay Adobe what they are asking, they will
see that in your bottom line and react accordingly. Thats how you make a
stand, not by making a petition. If you need Adobe's products, then you should
work that into your costs accordingly. Charge your clients more to make up the
costs.

Adobe may be robbing small business, but at the same time the thailand floods
destroyed factories and caused the prices of HDDs to go up. Does it really
make sense for me to petition Seagate's decision to increase their prices?

At the end of the day its really your fault for putting all your eggs in one
basket. I'm not saying its wrong to depend on corporation x, but you should be
aware that they are the ones controlling the pricing.

~~~
neya
While this answer is spot-on, I'm sorry to say that this doesn't work with
major players who hold a monopolistic advantage because they make some of the
best/most used products.

As a designer, I think this is a nightmare scenario for my fellow designers
and artists. Most of the professional designers have been very early adopters
of Adobe because the alternatives simply aren't comparable enough. Because, if
there were, that's what we'd be using right now.

Can you suggest me a good alternative for Photoshop? GIMP?? It doesn't support
several things that is possible on Photoshop, - (edited out because of my
ignorance) for example.

This is a case of Monopoly and hence this petition and I think it's entirely
valid. Imagine if Microsoft/Apple one fine day decide to charge you for
detecting additional RAM that you install on your PC, using their OS.
Something like that.

~~~
tadfisher
> GIMP?? It doesn't support several things that is possible on Photoshop, -
> content aware fill, for example.

While I am sure the GIMP doesn't support many features that Adobe does, that
is a really poor example: [http://blog.patdavid.net/2012/08/getting-around-in-
gimp-heal...](http://blog.patdavid.net/2012/08/getting-around-in-gimp-heal-
selection.html)

~~~
neya
Okay, I admit that's a poor example...the last time I used it, that feature
wasn't there :(

~~~
Samuel_Michon
It’s a plugin, it’s not built into the GIMP. So, technically, you were right.

~~~
neya
Thanks Samuel :) I didn't really know that it was a plugin..

------
nwh
A few commenters on here mentioned in another thread that they would buy it
for a month and see. Bear in mind that there's a years contract hidden away in
the terms and conditions, otherwise it's $75 and not the advertised $50 per
month.

------
mistercow
Petitions are great for rallying people around a cause, but remember: the only
message Adobe is going to hear is the one you send (or don't send) from your
wallet.

------
etiam
I wonder if there may be a streak of good news to this policy change. If Adobe
make their CS software effectively unavailable to most individuals and small
companies then there should be even more incentive and resources available for
usability design and features of the (free and open) alternatives.

------
mathnode
If you can't afford £50 a month for a software license. I doubt your ability
as a "freelancer" or business owner. That is a very small price to pay for
software which is your bread and butter.

